# Sub box/tube from 12" pvc?



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This thought keeps popping into my head and I wonder why no one seems to be doing it... 

You could cap the back end with a pvc cap and router a nice, thick baffle for the front. It could be one of the easiest sub boxes to make and equally easy to seal perfectly.

https://www.rainharvest.com/pvc-div...fLiJ9jxTu10-HOO2qQfqqZBJWrQX0j7xoCp1EQAvD_BwE










https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Diamete...m=333174908626&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

My home audio system's sub is a Gallo Acoustics round sub TR-3D (one of the few out there), though the body is made out of steel. It sounds incredible and looks really cool, too! 










My friend needs a sub box and he might be a good guinea pig for this idea!  

What do you guys think? What are potential cons?


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

A lot of Sonotube sub projects are online amongst home theater guys. So the concept can definitely work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesman1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Bazooka tube ...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bluesman1 said:


> Bazooka tube ...


Yep, that was my first sub... :blush:

I want to bring back it's popularity!!!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SVS makes great subs... 










https://www.crutchfield.com/S-ZMrN2...0MEVeDTiibHkPVA0dHpDLXyh3WGfsbdxoCreMQAvD_BwE


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

With how thin this looks, it could almost be pvc (or metal).


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Taylor fade used to do that in his crx for spl shows. Or even use braced 5g buckets


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

In terms of sound, would a round enclosure be a positive or a negative??

Also, assuming about a 1/2" thickness to the walls, I would imagine it to be super rigid... Plus, it would be easy to brace with something like an X shaped piece of wood.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> In terms of sound, would a round enclosure be a positive or a negative??
> 
> 
> 
> Also, assuming about a 1/2" thickness to the walls, I would imagine it to be super rigid... Plus, it would be easy to brace with something like an X shaped piece of wood.


I would think being round would help redirect the back waves. But thats just a thought as i overthink everything

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

ToNasty said:


> I would think being round would help redirect the back waves. But thats just a thought as i overthink everything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Same here. 

I think I'll find a reasonable source to buy this pvc and make one for fun...


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll find a reasonable source to buy this pvc and make one for fun...


Try to find schedule 80 pipe. Its grear and more rigid. Little pricier but it also looks better

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

DavidRam said:


> assuming about a 1/2" thickness to the walls, I would imagine it to be super rigid... Plus, it would be easy to brace with something like an X shaped piece of wood.


Here's an interesting read with regards to bracing a cylindrical sub and it should apply pretty directly to your PVC enclosure:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/1043984-reinforcing-sonotube.html


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

chesapeakesoja said:


> Here's an interesting read with regards to bracing a cylindrical sub and it should apply pretty directly to your PVC enclosure:
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/1043984-reinforcing-sonotube.html



Thanks for that, it's very interesting... My original thinking was, given the cylindrical shape, it shouldn't really need any bracing.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

ToNasty said:


> Try to find schedule 80 pipe. Its grear and more rigid. Little pricier but it also looks better
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh ****!!!   

https://pvcpipesupplies.com/12-pipe...s_8fO-De-Je-yFpR_IRVO0yvWd7CJekhoCUNkQAvD_BwE


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Oh ****!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://pvcpipesupplies.com/12-pipe...s_8fO-De-Je-yFpR_IRVO0yvWd7CJekhoCUNkQAvD_BwE


Ill go halfsies with you 

Uou can go to any industrial plumbing supply plave and buy it in like 2 or 4 foot sections i think

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

DavidRam said:


> Oh ****!!!
> 
> https://pvcpipesupplies.com/12-pipe...s_8fO-De-Je-yFpR_IRVO0yvWd7CJekhoCUNkQAvD_BwE


I think this is exactly why a lot of home theater guys are using cardboard concrete forms. That's crazy!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This isn't bad... 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Diamete...-3-4-Inches-length-1-feet-11-3-4/333174908626

Now if I was only smart enough to figure out volume on a cylinder... Lol :blush:


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> This isn't bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do that for you. I need ID and length

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

ToNasty said:


> I can do that for you. I need ID and length
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


12" inches nominal size
Arround 12-11/16"Outside Diameter, 23 3/4" length
PVC Pipe Schedule 40

It doesn't say the thickness


----------



## bluesman1 (Mar 2, 2010)

12" Schedule 40 runs about 20 - 30 bucks a foot, retail. Has a wall thickness of about .4 inches. 12" Schedule 80 has about a .7 inch wall thickness and runs 50% - 100% more per foot. 

Sonotube has commercial grade, heavy wall tubes. Maybe 40 bucks for a 12" diameter, 12' long section ... if you can find them locally.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> 12" inches nominal size
> 
> Arround 12-11/16"Outside Diameter, 23 3/4" length
> 
> ...


About 1.55 cubes give or take not enough to matter

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

There is no reason to choose PVC over sonotube. But while i think Sonosubs sound great in a HT, does anyone think a bazooka tube ever sounded good in a car?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> There is no reason to choose PVC over sonotube. But while i think Sonosubs sound great in a HT, does anyone think a bazooka tube ever sounded good in a car?


For in a car, I like the strength and moisture resistance of the pvc over sonotube type materials... Though, I could play with the cylinder shape using this stuff (much cheaper than pvc for testing purposes):
https://www.lowes.com/pd/QUIKRETE-C...in-QUIK-TUBE-48-in-Concrete-Tube-Form/3005464

That's one of the points of this thread, to discuss why we don't make cylindrical shaped sub boxes. I am really curious about this.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

DavidRam said:


> For in a car, I like the strength and moisture resistance of the pvc over sonotube type materials... Though, I could play with the cylinder shape using this stuff (much cheaper than pvc for testing purposes):
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/QUIKRETE-C...in-QUIK-TUBE-48-in-Concrete-Tube-Form/3005464
> 
> *That's one of the points of this thread, to discuss why we don't make cylindrical shaped sub boxes. I am really curious about this*.


I'd imagine its just a space thing.


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

DavidRam said:


> This isn't bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you Google it, you get a formula with nice little data entry boxes to calculate it. Pretty slick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

I think much of why we don't see this in cars is space. Remember that the biggest Bazooka tubes had 8-inch drivers. That's not cutting it for most of us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

chesapeakesoja said:


> If you Google it, you get a formula with nice little data entry boxes to calculate it. Pretty slick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty cool:
https://www.google.com/search?q=how...1.69i57j0l5.6246j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

EmptyKim said:


> I'd imagine its just a space thing.





chesapeakesoja said:


> I think much of why we don't see this in cars is space. Remember that the biggest Bazooka tubes had 8-inch drivers. That's not cutting it for most of us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It must be...

Imho, it would be pretty neat to have a 12" dia x 24" long tube in the trunk, compared to the same dimensions in a long, rectangular wood box.

I don't know, I am always thinking of different things to try. Not necessarily because they are "better", just different from the norm.


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm with you. I've had an idea since I was a teenager that I hope becomes reality someday; that enclosure will have no regard for cargo space - it will be a piece of art.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesman1 (Mar 2, 2010)

DavidRam said:


> For in a car, I like the strength and moisture resistance of the pvc over sonotube type materials... Though, I could play with the cylinder shape using this stuff (much cheaper than pvc for testing purposes):
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/QUIKRETE-C...in-QUIK-TUBE-48-in-Concrete-Tube-Form/3005464
> 
> That's one of the points of this thread, to discuss why we don't make cylindrical shaped sub boxes. I am really curious about this.


I believe those Quickrete tubes at Lowes and Home Depot are thin walled. Maybe you could split a couple of them end to end and fit a couple inside an intact tube to build up the wall thickness. But as is, probably not suitable for a sub. But, I've never tried it.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

There are woofer and Housing.
They seem popular in the military.









https://images.app.goo.gl/vUWREzM5CepkXN2b7

And 4th order using a Drinker-Collins respirator might be possible... but the antivaxers might be pushing the prices up.
It would have a Goth look, sort of like out of the movie "Harold and Maude".


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

bluesman1 said:


> I believe those Quickrete tubes at Lowes and Home Depot are thin walled. Maybe you could split a couple of them end to end and fit a couple inside an intact tube to build up the wall thickness. But as is, probably not suitable for a sub. But, I've never tried it.


They are thin walled by VERY strong, there is no need to double them up to get any more thickness. Plus they are waterproof enough to not need to go to PVC.


----------



## bluesman1 (Mar 2, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> They are thin walled by VERY strong, there is no need to double them up to get any more thickness. Plus they are waterproof enough to not need to go to PVC.


Whatever works. If I were to do it, I'd use the heavy walled Commercial Sonotube.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

bluesman1 said:


> Whatever works. If I were to do it, I'd use the heavy walled Commercial Sonotube.


what do you think that would gain you over standard sonotube?


----------



## bluesman1 (Mar 2, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> what do you think that would gain you over standard sonotube?


More rigidity and peace of mind. Whether the rigidity matters or not, I have no idea. The peace of mind does matter. The home audio guys seem to clearly lean toward the thick walled Sonotube. Personally, I'd probably just use PVC as I could probably get some "scrap" for free or very little money.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Same here. I don't like the idea of cardboard even if it's perfectly fine for the job... Hell, I won't use mdf. Not because it's not suitable, but because I don't feel good about it. It's a mental thing I guess.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Danny Drolet on SSQ built a 16" vented Sonotube enclosure for an older 15" Alpine Type R. You can see pictures here...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/strictlysoundquality/permalink/1800497509979066/

And while not the same sort of configuration you are looking at, Gladen offers some really cool birch rings for building spare tire well enclosures. I don't believe Orca is currently importing these to the US. 

https://www.gladen.com/accessories.html


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

chesapeakesoja said:


> I think much of why we don't see this in cars is space. Remember that the biggest Bazooka tubes had 8-inch drivers. That's not cutting it for most of us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my memory of the bazooka tubes was they had 8" 10" and 12" versions.


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> my memory of the bazooka tubes was they had 8" 10" and 12" versions.




Fair enough. I'm either not old enough to remember it well or I'm too old to retain the memory. 

I'll go with the former.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

chesapeakesoja said:


> Fair enough. I'm either not old enough to remember it well or I'm too old to retain the memory.
> 
> I'll go with the former.
> 
> ...


i just remember sometime around 2003 or so trying a 10" and a 12" in my saab and they both sounded like crap.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

rton20s said:


> Danny Drolet on SSQ built a 16" vented Sonotube enclosure for an older 15" Alpine Type R. You can see pictures here...
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/strictlysoundquality/permalink/1800497509979066/
> 
> And while not the same sort of configuration you are looking at, Gladen offers some really cool birch rings for building spare tire well enclosures. I don't believe Orca is currently importing these to the US.
> ...


Those are beautiful birch rings. Thanks for the pics, but I don't have Facebook... Lol :blush:


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> i just remember sometime around 2003 or so trying a 10" and a 12" in my saab and they both sounded like crap.


Are you saying a cylinder shape sounds bad compared to a square or rectangular shaped box? Or just that Bazooka tubes were crap? 
I remember mine had very little output, but I also remember how cheap it was. Back then I had no concept of what sounds good and what doesn't, so I have no opinion on the sound quality.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

These are interesting. Wooden drum shells

Aitwood Anderson International - StoreFront


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

EmptyKim said:


> These are interesting. Wooden drum shells
> 
> Aitwood Anderson International - StoreFront


Man, those are cool! $152 for a 12x24. It says 10 ply, I am assuming they are pretty thick... That would be a box you would not want to cover, but rather stain it or just seal it and show off the birch!

Aitwood Anderson International - StoreFront


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> ...but I don't have Facebook... Lol :blush:


:beerchug:


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Seriously, am I the only one who is very curious about how a well made cylindrical enclosure would sound?

I am about to tell my neighbor/friend, who wants me to build him a box, that he is getting a round pvc box! #guineapig Lol


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Seriously, am I the only one who is very curious about how a well made cylindrical enclosure would sound?
> 
> I am about to tell my neighbor/friend, who wants me to build him a box, that he is getting a round pvc box! #guineapig Lol


FWIW (and while I'm certainly no expert), I find the tubular subwoofer cabinet concept intriguing for a number of reasons. However, I highly doubt that there's anything particular about that shape that would tend to color the sound in any way ...just as any other well made cabinet should not appreciably color the sound.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> FWIW (and while I'm certainly no expert), I find the tubular subwoofer cabinet concept intriguing for a number of reasons. However, I highly doubt that there's anything particular about that shape that would tend to color the sound in any way ...just as any other well made cabinet should not appreciably color the sound.


You are probably right. It would be a very easy-to-build enclosure though. Cap off the ends with wood, make a hole for the sub and wrap it with some carpet. Even my slow, ocd ass could make one in an afternoon.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> You are probably right. *It would be a very easy-to-build enclosure though. Cap off the ends with wood, make a hole for the sub and wrap it with some carpet.* Even my slow, ocd ass could make one in an afternoon.


Absolutely ...and those wooden drum shells would look amazing in a home system.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

rton20s said:


> Danny Drolet on SSQ built a 16" vented Sonotube enclosure for an older 15" Alpine Type R. You can see pictures here...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/strictlysoundquality/permalink/1800497509979066/
> 
> ...


Okay but where do u actually buy them?

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

DavidRam said:


> Are you saying a cylinder shape sounds bad compared to a square or rectangular shaped box? Or just that Bazooka tubes were crap?
> I remember mine had very little output, but I also remember how cheap it was. Back then I had no concept of what sounds good and what doesn't, so I have no opinion on the sound quality.


i'm saying the bazooka tubes were crap. I'm sure with the right sub and amp combo that you could make a tube sound great.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

DavidRam said:


> Same here.
> 
> I think I'll find a reasonable source to buy this pvc and make one for fun...


if you are going to do this, get some hdpe pipe,it is much stronger and thicker, i haul hope pipe for a company in tracy California to job sites and the kid that works there is going to get me a piece that is 4 feet in length so that I can do this with my 12,if I can get it soon enough I will post up my thoughts on how it performs over my traditional sealed 2 cu ft box


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I just did some calculating and if your sub requires a 2 cu ft sealed enclosure than you will need a piece that is 4 feet long that is 1 inch thick to yield a 2 cu ft enclosure after displacement,


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks, but I already ordered a 24" length of pvc...

My neighbor doesn't know this yet, but he is getting a round sub box/tube for his BMW! Lol


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Really looking forward to seeing this build, and to your impressions.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> Thanks, but I already ordered a 24" length of pvc...
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor doesn't know this yet, but he is getting a round sub box/tube for his BMW! Lol


What did that cost u

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Jscoyne2 said:


> What did that cost u
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


eBay, $97 including shipping... I could probably drive all over the place and find it locally and save the shipping costs, but at 16 miles per gallon and Los Angeles traffic, I'm happy to pay shipping.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

If memory serves me, the bazooka tubes were ported, No?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

RRizz said:


> If memory serves me, the bazooka tubes were ported, No?


 Yes they were, and amplified.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

What sub are you using? Will it be sealed or ported?


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> This isn't bad...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Diamete...-3-4-Inches-length-1-feet-11-3-4/333174908626
> 
> Now if I was only smart enough to figure out volume on a cylinder... Lol :blush:


As with anything else, ask Google!
https://www.google.com/search?q=cal...1j35i39j0l2.5431j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Pretty cool:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=how...1.69i57j0l5.6246j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Aaaaand that's what I get for replying before reading the whole thread.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Seriously, am I the only one who is very curious about how a well made cylindrical enclosure would sound?
> 
> I am about to tell my neighbor/friend, who wants me to build him a box, that he is getting a round pvc box! #guineapig Lol


Nope but I was wondering how cutting a butt ton of plywood rings and gluing them together would work.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Dan750iL said:


> As with anything else, ask Google!
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cal...1j35i39j0l2.5431j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


''

Looks like a bit under 1.5cuft if he uses the entire tube. ( i asked my daughter who teaches math to middle schoolers )


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> What sub are you using? Will it be sealed or ported?


Alpine S series 12"... That's the sub my friend is getting for the set-up I will be installing in his BMW X1.



Dan750iL said:


> Nope but I was wondering how cutting a butt ton of plywood rings and gluing them together would work.


Well, I'm sure that would be great and also be a butt ton of work! 

I am going to do something much more elaborate on this enclosure for my buddy, but I see this pvc concept as super easy and fast, even for the most inexperienced... AND it should be very easy to make a leak-free enclosure because it doesn't have a bunch of joints. 

Figure out your volume, cut the tube to length, make two wood end caps that fit tight inside the openings, screw/glue the end caps in, cut a hole for the sub, and wrap or finish it as you please.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> ''
> 
> Looks like a bit under 1.5cuft if he uses the entire tube. ( i asked my daughter who teaches math to middle schoolers )


I'm going to need 0.85 - 1.00 max, so I'll be cutting it down a bit.


----------



## jolathe (Feb 22, 2010)

Left over sections of blue/green plastic sewer pipe can be found for low cost or free. I found a 12” diameter section 4 feet long cheap on Craigslist from which I cut rings for my telescope bearings. I found a 16” diameter section about 6 foot long left over and abandoned in the creek by my house. If you’re going to make a tubular enclosure this stuff would work great. I’ve been keeping both pieces I have for such a fate.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

jolathe said:


> Left over sections of blue/green plastic sewer pipe can be found for low cost or free. I found a 12” diameter section 4 feet long cheap on Craigslist from which I cut rings for my telescope bearings. I found a 16” diameter section about 6 foot long left over and abandoned in the creek by my house. If you’re going to make a tubular enclosure this stuff would work great. I’ve been keeping both pieces I have for such a fate.


I wish I had knew how/where to find these deals around me...


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> I just did some calculating and if your sub requires a 2 cu ft sealed enclosure than you will need a piece that is 4 feet long that is 1 inch thick to yield a 2 cu ft enclosure after displacement,


I would have expected shorter for 2 ft^3

But I would expect longer for a transmission line.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

12" pvc pipe volume per Foot (internal) is .78539 cu ft, so 24" is 1.5707, 36" is 2.356, ect, ect


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Or a factor of 4/Pi...

But Lou mentioned 1" thick.
Is the PVC measured by the OD? I think it is, and the higher schedule pipes have thicker walls.

One could wrap the it in birch bark and attract woodchucks, beavers, and lumberjacks.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> ...
> That's one of the points of this thread, to discuss why we don't make cylindrical shaped sub boxes. I am really curious about this.


1) Because it is a bad shape for packaging.
Like eggs are a great shape for laying, but moving them around is not good.

2) Fewer people own lathes than table saws.

3) people expect traditional boxes to be rectangular


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Holmz said:


> Or a factor of 4/Pi...
> 
> But Lou mentioned 1" thick.
> Is the PVC measured by the OD? I think it is, and the higher schedule pipes have thicker walls.
> ...


 Pipe is sized more closely by the ID up until you hit 14"
Just checked my pipe chart, it shows sched. 40 ID at 11.889, OD at 12.750, walls at .406 thick
sched 80 is Same OD, but smaller ID at 11.29 walls are .687 thick

sched 40 is Plenty solid for subwoofer duty, IMO

So the new ID at 11.889 would be .771cuft per 12" of length.
To make the math easier, .0642cu ft per inch


----------



## Eddie9320 (May 6, 2019)

Schedule 40 pipe is .4" thick I do believe..


----------



## Eddie9320 (May 6, 2019)

DavidRam said:


> 12" inches nominal size
> Arround 12-11/16"Outside Diameter, 23 3/4" length
> PVC Pipe Schedule 40
> 
> It doesn't say the thickness


I wouldn't have needed to even post my last message if I would have read the full thread first


RRizz said:


> Pipe is sized more closely by the ID up until you hit 14"
> Just checked my pipe chart, it shows sched. 40 ID at 11.889, OD at 12.750, walls at .406 thick
> sched 80 is Same OD, but smaller ID at 11.29 walls are .687 thick
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

So, the Alpine sub is almost the exact same diameter of the OD of the pvc tube... I guess that's ok. I wanted to put some sort of grill on it, but I'll have to figure out how to do that.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I knew there was someone out there making these. I remembered seeing them in a Truckin' or Street Trucks feature in the early 2000s.

https://www.subtoms.com/index.html

And this is the enclosure from FB that I mentioned...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

rton20s said:


> I knew there was someone out there making these. I remembered seeing them in a Truckin' or Street Trucks feature in the early 2000s.


Damnit!! That is more or less the design I was thinking of...  That is really cool, thanks for finding it!

Oh well, I'll have to change mine up a bit to make it unique.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Why not use 3 legs (say 2" PVC pipe) and build it down firing so that it loads off the floor?

you know a tripod holding the main cylinder off the floor about 4" ??

you could bevel the ends of the pipe on each side to make them more streamlined looking ??

Or cap them on the top end with PVC but on the floor end with rubber to isolate the sub from the floor??


no attachment to them...just some ideas to play with.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

seafish said:


> Why not use 3 legs (say 2" PVC pipe) and build it down firing so that it loads off the floor?


Definitely a great thought... I don't have the height for that in my buddy's car. My max height is 17". 

I am thinking of finding, or making, some pretty cool feet for it out of aluminum or acrylic...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

seafish said:


> Why not use 3 legs (say 2" PVC pipe) and build it down firing so that it loads off the floor?
> 
> you know a tripod holding the main cylinder off the floor about 4" ??
> 
> ...


I like the 3 legs idea, though... That could still work for it lying on it's side.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

DavidRam said:


> Definitely a great thought... I don't have the height for that in my buddy's car. My max height is 17".
> 
> I am thinking of finding, or making, some pretty cool feet for it out of aluminum or acrylic...


Yup...like that 2" aluminum strap you just used in your other build. Wrap the whole thing in black leather (LOL) and bolt some aluminum straps up it vertically with a bent foot... that would look amazing!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

DavidRam said:


> Definitely a great thought... I don't have the height for that in my buddy's car. My max height is 17".
> 
> I am thinking of finding, or making, some pretty cool feet for it out of aluminum or acrylic...


Yes! Definitely! That would be amazing my friend. 

I had GREAT luck with those cardboard concrete tubes in the past. Even got lucky and found a canopy company locally that received their canvas in giant cardboard tubes. They told me to come get all I could haul!!! Made great test enclosures for sure.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

oops, got it , not enough height to mount vertically. Then bend some of that aluminum strap into a u shape and attach to the main body.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

seafish said:


> Why not use 3 legs (say 2" PVC pipe) and build it down firing so that it loads off the floor?
> 
> you know a tripod holding the main cylinder off the floor about 4" ??
> 
> ...


Why am I thinking that would look like a rocket if it had a cone on top?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Stycker said:


> Why am I thinking that would look like a rocket if it had a cone on top?


LOL!

How pissed would my buddy be if if ended up looking like this?!! Lmfao


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If you don't modify a large chinois sieve to create the "subwoofer grill" you will have failed this entire project.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> Damnit!! That is more or less the design I was thinking of...  That is really cool, thanks for finding it!
> 
> Oh well, I'll have to change mine up a bit to make it unique.


I think we covered why a 12" tube is not popular.
Now if you made the tube the diameter of a spare tyre then the tube gets shorter.
The jig saw is used for the ends, and steam bent and laminated wood for the shell.

Just go from 12 to 24" and that 30" long tube shrinks to the size of a the spare.
And you have packaging space to put it somewhere.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Holmz said:


> I think we covered why a 12" tube is not popular.
> Now if you made the tube the diameter of a spare tyre then the tube gets shorter.
> The jig saw is used for the ends, and steam bent and laminated wood for the shell.
> 
> ...



Like this:

Volkswagen Scirocco Gladen SQL install... - Page 2


----------



## jcesl2 (Nov 14, 2018)

My SVS fires down. Don’t think this would fit in a trunk though.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

rton20s said:


> If you don't modify a large chinois sieve to create the "subwoofer grill" you will have failed this entire project.


Lmao! Hey, don't put that past me!  

After all, I am the guy who made a speaker pod out of a motorcycle headlight housing...


----------



## vtbman (Jan 11, 2017)

I have built a number of tube subs. Ten years ago, I did a home one using a heavy-duty 30 gallon (? - not sure, I was in Greece and bought it locally) dry goods cardboard barrel, braced with MDF rings, and it was great.

I recently - looking for quick, dirty, light and removable at short notice - got a 7 gallon rigid plastic pail on Amazon, the thickest I could find. I also bought a pre-fab 10' spacer ring that fit just right in the tapered opening of the pail, and just dropped in the ring, screwing it through the sides of the pail to fix it in place. I screwed and silicone sealed my old Oz Audio 10" sub in the enclosure. Works fine to my ears ... 

Sorry I don't have a photo on me of the finished product; I could have that in a day or so. The two here are just of the construction phase - damping and size-wise.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I’ve done something like this. Used a sonorube. 

Some of the pros:
Cheap
Easy to carpet
Can build with a jigsaw and drill

Cons:
Rolls around in the trunk
The sonotube tubes aren’t all the same size (can vary quite a bit)
Hard to secure
Not really space efficient 
Can’t really mount an amp to it
Looks odd in a car

Frankly I would put one in my car. At home is another story if I could get the tube cheap.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

OldOneEye said:


> I’ve done something like this. Used a sonorube.
> 
> Some of the pros:
> Cheap
> ...


Are you missing a *not*? or would you use one in a car?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Holmz said:


> Are you missing a *not*? or would you use one in a car?


In the context of his post, I'm sure he meant would not...

But I AM doing it, well in my buddy's car, not in mine!  Lol


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I've had this as a great sounding throw in during builds. It's two 8" clamshell mounted in a slot and ported. Sounds really good with surprising output


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

It has begun!

We changed the sub to a Adire Audio Shiva, though...


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Have you considered just doing a double front baffle (with one baffle inside the end of the tube and the next baffle outside the end of the tube) and making the front baffle horseshoe shaped instead of adding a steel base?


JUan





DavidRam said:


> It has begun!
> 
> We changed the sub to a Adire Audio Shiva, though...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

OldOneEye said:


> Have you considered just doing a double front baffle (with one baffle inside the end of the tube and the next baffle outside the end of the tube) and making the front baffle horseshoe shaped instead of adding a steel base?
> 
> 
> JUan


That us exactly how I'm doing it, except the leg part will be wrapped in stainless steel... 

Also, I will be adding another outer ring to make it look like the base is not an extension of the baffle.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

The Shiva is here:


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

Now we're talking! I'm really looking forward to seeing how this turns out and what you think of its performance.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

My full time job is getting in the way of my hobbies!!    Lol

A little progress - here's the outer baffle... Two layers of 3/4" plywood, bondo, high build primer, lots of sanding, gloss black to match the car... Keep in mind the legs will be wrapped in stainless steel, that's why they look unfinished.





































Still need to wet sand and clear coat it.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

VERY NICE!!! You clearly do nothing halfway.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> VERY NICE!!! You clearly do nothing halfway.


Thanks!!

I want an automotive grade, flawless, high gloss black. That ****'s HARD!!!  :laugh:

It's especially hard without a controlled, dust free area to paint in...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I want an automotive grade, flawless, high gloss black. That ****'s HARD!!!  :laugh:
> 
> It's especially hard without a controlled, dust free area to paint in...


I know it (from first-hand experience) ...which makes what you're doing all the more impressive.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> I know it (from first-hand experience) ...which makes what you're doing all the more impressive.


A good gloss black is hard, but a good flat black is even harder, imho. Gloss can be polished to smooth out flaws, and it's a little more forgiving on high and low spots. Flat demands a perfect surface and it highlights the tiniest flaw. Not to mention it can't be polished to repair issues...


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> This isn't bad...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Diamete...-3-4-Inches-length-1-feet-11-3-4/333174908626
> 
> Now if I was only smart enough to figure out volume on a cylinder... Lol :blush:


*[*Pi x radius(squared)*]* x length
____________________________________
1728


A tube that is 12" across and 12" long would result in .79 cubes and would fit inside a square of 12". To get a cubic foot out of a 12" pvc would need it to be 15.29" long.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

therapture said:


> *[*Pi x radius(squared)*]* x length
> ____________________________________
> 1728



Thanks man! I didn't do well in math, this stuff confuses me... :blush:

What would it be if the tube was 17.5"??


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Thanks man! I didn't do well in math, this stuff confuses me... :blush:
> 
> What would it be if the tube was 17.5"??


1.14 cubes before speaker displacement.

3.14 x radius of 6"(squared) is 3.14 x 36 or 113.04, then that multiplied by length (L) divided by 1728

or 113.04(L) divided by 1728 = cubic feet. Just plug in longer values of L (length) until you end up at the cubic feet you need.


----------



## OldNewbie (Jan 12, 2019)

David - This is looking really great as your stuff always does. What do you use for primer?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

OldNewbie said:


> David - This is looking really great as your stuff always does. What do you use for primer?


Thank you, sir!

This one


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Thanks, but I already ordered a 24" length of pvc...
> 
> My neighbor doesn't know this yet, but he is getting a round sub box/tube for his BMW! Lol


1.57 cubes

This build has the WIN written all over it.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Cut to length, 17.5"... I wanted as much wood to hold the black baffle to the PVC, so I notched it around sub's basket.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Thanks man! I didn't do well in math, this stuff confuses me... :blush:


You're not alone. I blame public schooling, a-hole and/or lazy math teachers, uninvolved parents, and a number of moves from one side of the country to the other.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

For rattle cans, something like this can really help. Many years ago, an old co-worker called it the "airless Binks" lol. 

https://www.amazon.com/Can-Gun1-201...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=F0JPS6G3TYNQVDHK7BV3


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Grinder said:


> For rattle cans, something like this can really help. Many years ago, an old co-worker called it the "airless Binks" lol.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Can-Gun1-201...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=F0JPS6G3TYNQVDHK7BV3


Honestly I tend to agree, it seems gimmicky but it really does help. I only tried one that I scored for free from work, ended up using it more than I thought.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> You're not alone. I blame public schooling, a-hole and/or lazy math teachers, uninvolved parents, and a number of moves from one side of the country to the other.


Well, I wish I had more to blame it on... All I've got is myself. :blush:

Private school, great parents, great teachers. Me?? Wanna be badass - always in fights, suspended, arrested, never applying myself in school, etc.. 

I finally grew up and went to college, but I never really got certain math. I just figured if there was an unknown # in a math equation it's because we weren't supposed to know it, AND pi is not squared because pies are round, DAMNIT! Lol


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> Well, I wish I had more to blame it on... All I've got is myself. :blush:
> ...


You sir get an A for honesty.




Grinder said:


> You're not alone. I blame public schooling, a-hole and/or lazy math teachers, uninvolved parents, and a number of moves from one side of the country to the other.


Personally I think it is the students. When I was in HS I could not see the use for geometry, trigonometry nor algebra, let alone calculus.

Some of this may deserve some blame towards the teachers, in that applying math can be a key component for some of the students.

Geometry, trig and algebra could be thought in an applied fashion with car suspension, speaker boxes, house building and a hundred other things.

Partial differential equations are a pretty dry subject, but if one is doing shock absorber work, then even it becomes pretty useful.

One of my first jobs was CNC machining and then programming before they had automatic cad to CNC. I quickly started to recall geometry and trig and learned more in a week than in 3 years of HS... or maybe I really knew it from HS, but started to have a fomdness for it, and started to appreciate what it could be used it.

I suppose I am sort of going off on a tangent here...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Holmz said:


> You sir get an A for honesty.
> 
> He most certainly does. Self-knowledge and taking responsibility for one's own decisions seems to be all too uncommon these days.
> 
> ...




....


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty cool to find this thread here on DIYMA. This board used to be all about projects like this with raw drivers sourced from retailers like P-E, Madisound, US Speakers and more. I love it when people go the creative route. 

Personally, I've always had a fondness for cylindrical sub enclosures. The first sub I ever heard was a Bazooka T10 waaaay back in the 80's. It may have sounded good to me then but, in reality I had nothing to compare it to so, it may have sucked! LOL!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

PPI_GUY said:


> Pretty cool to find this thread here on DIYMA. This board used to be all about projects like this with raw drivers sourced from retailers like P-E, Madisound, US Speakers and more. I love it when people go the creative route.
> 
> Personally, I've always had a fondness for cylindrical sub enclosures. The first sub I ever heard was a Bazooka T10 waaaay back in the 80's. It may have sounded good to me then but, in reality I had nothing to compare it to so, it may have sucked! LOL!


Yep, I had one in the 90s, but, like you, no point of reference to what "good" sounded like! Lol

And, thanks! I enjoy trying things that are out of the ordinary, ESPECIALLY using unconventional materials...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Wet sanded it and gave it two more coats... Bent, cut and shaped the stainless steel covers for the legs. 

I still need to brush and polish them.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

That looks awesome!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Progress:

Spray adhesive for the polyfill batting and wired to 2 ohm...














Here it is without the stainless steel covers on the legs...























































Still need to massage the joints on the carpet so they blind together


----------



## OldNewbie (Jan 12, 2019)

David - Damn you're a good neighbor! That is super good looking! I would be proud to have that in my car. I might have to put it up front and have the wife sit in the back!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

What ^he^ said, LOL. 

That really does look very nice! 

Have you had a chance to fire it up yet? Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

OldNewbie said:


> David - Damn you're a good neighbor! That is super good looking! I would be proud to have that in my car. I might have to put it up front and have the wife sit in the back!


Thanks! Lol

He's a good buddy and deserves something nice in his car. He's through the roof excited about it, too!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> What ^he^ said, LOL.
> 
> That really does look very nice!
> 
> Have you had a chance to fire it up yet? Looking forward to your impressions.


Thanks! Not yet... Still gotta install the amp, Lc2, wiring, etc


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey, would it be bad to spray paint the dust cover? I'd like to get a stencil and spray an "N" on it...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Hey, would it be bad to spray paint the dust cover? I'd like to get a stencil and spray an "N" on it...


I can't see why it would. I say, spray away!

BTW, what would the "N" signify?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> I can't see why it would. I say, spray away!
> 
> BTW, what would the "N" signify?


Nick, my buddy's name


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

How do you guys feel about the legs in front and the tube sitting at an angle like a canon?

Keep in mind there will be an LED strip running front to back under the tub, so the light underglow will get wider towards the front and fade to nothing in the back... Should be a cool effect.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> How do you guys feel about the legs in front and the tube sitting at an angle like a canon?
> 
> Keep in mind there will be an LED strip running front to back under the tub, so the light underglow will get wider towards the front and fade to nothing in the back... Should be a cool effect.


I like it ...I also like your apt sea lion comment in the other thread, LOL.

The LED effect you describe sounds cool too. That should look awesome.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> I like it ...I also like your apt sea lion comment in the other thread, LOL.
> 
> The LED effect you describe sounds cool too. That should look awesome.


Lol

I just wanted to do it a little unconventionally... I'll be honest, it's much more difficult to make a tube with PVC, than a rectangular box out of wood!!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Lol
> 
> I just wanted to do it a little unconventionally... I'll be honest, it's much more difficult to make a tube with PVC, than a rectangular box out of wood!!


...and also infinitely more cool and interesting.

Incidentally, I wonder if this project might have been in some way influenced by your Gallo.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> ...and also infinitely more cool and interesting.
> 
> Incidentally, I wonder if this project might have been in some way influenced by your Gallo.


I wouldn't say it influenced me to build it, but it does reflect my taste!  I was attracted to the Gallo's looks because it's a tube, and because it's so different from anything else. 
The Gallo did make me wonder why we aren't seeing this shape in car audio, though. 

I wonder how fun it would be to router out plywood rings and stack them to make a tube. One of these days, I'll try that. It would be much heavier than the PVC, this box is not as heavy as I expected it to be...

Buuuuuuut, before that I have another fancy box to build


----------



## OldNewbie (Jan 12, 2019)

David-
I agree with Grinder that the stencil should not be a problem. I like the idea of the legs jutted out.
What is the purpose of plywood rings? It seems like a lot of work, material, and expense for little to no gain. Just my $0.02


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

OldNewbie said:


> David-
> I agree with Grinder that the stencil should not be a problem. I like the idea of the legs jutted out.
> What is the purpose of plywood rings? It seems like a lot of work, material, and expense for little to no gain. Just my $0.02


Oh yes, definitely a waste of material... It would just be something fun to do, I guess.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, he said "no thanks" to the lettering! Lol

Install should be next week... I can't wait to hear this thing! I have no experience with Adire subs and even less experience with pvc enclosures. I found some 14" diameter pvc for next time


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Well, he said "no thanks" to the lettering! Lol
> 
> Install should be next week... I can't wait to hear this thing! I have no experience with Adire subs and even less experience with pvc enclosures. I found some 14" diameter pvc for next time


I like your friend already. Lol I think it was very nice of you to offer to personalize it in that way for him. However, if I were Nick I would have declined as well ...and perhaps playfully added, "why not put a D on it instead?" 

Yeah, hurry up and test that thing, already!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Stainless steel legs are on and this thing is DONE!!!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

NICE!!! 

...but where's the "D"?


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Meh.


I'd have used drywall screws instead. 











JK - looks fantastic... nicely done!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> ...but where's the "D"?


Thanks! This one's gonna be anonymous... 




Blu said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> I'd have used drywall screws instead.
> ...


LMAO! I see what you did there... Thanks!!


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

David that thing is awesome. Best tube I've ever seen. Should be easy to aim in the corner for proper loading effect.


----------



## OldNewbie (Jan 12, 2019)

David - You can be my neighbor anytime you want! Looks great!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Stycker said:


> David that thing is awesome. Best tube I've ever seen. Should be easy to aim in the corner for proper loading effect.





OldNewbie said:


> David - You can be my neighbor anytime you want! Looks great!


Thanks very much, guys! 

I really enjoyed working on this thing... Now I have to find time to install it.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I finally got this thing installed in my buddies car and I have to say, it sounds great. I haven't set the gains and played with the LC2i settings yet, but initial listening tells me that this thing is going to sound amazing!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Here is the RGB led strip, it has a little remote to show off with. I also ran some of the same strip through to the amp rack.


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

keep thinking a small set of 8s horizontally opposed common tube no divider. would be excellent for a truck or small car/suv.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

BillC said:


> keep thinking a small set of 8s horizontally opposed common tube no divider. would be excellent for a truck or small car/suv.


Yes sir, a boxer (Porsche engine) of a sub, if you will... I just added that to my "to build someday" list.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

When are you going to find some mono powered sound to test this thing???? Love the build and am waiting patiently for some test results.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

DavidRam said:


> Yes sir, a boxer (Porsche engine) of a sub, if you will... I just added that to my "to build someday" list.


Dude, how long is that "to build someday" list?! I won't complain, these threads are always full of awesomeness.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

vwguy383 said:


> When are you going to find some mono powered sound to test this thing???? Love the build and am waiting patiently for some test results.





DavidRam said:


> I finally got this thing installed in my buddies car and I have to say, it sounds great. I haven't set the gains and played with the LC2i settings yet, but initial listening tells me that this thing is going to sound amazing!


^^^^^


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

vwguy383 said:


> When are you going to find some mono powered sound to test this thing???? Love the build and am waiting patiently for some test results.


Thanks! I will have some more info next week... 



ajt976 said:


> Dude, how long is that "to build someday" list?! I won't complain, these threads are always full of awesomeness.


Thanks! It's a looooooong list! Lol! Next is the fancy acrylic sub box build... 



Grinder said:


> ^^^^^


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

That thing is super sweet David! Love it


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

JH1973 said:


> That thing is super sweet David! Love it


Thank you, sir!!


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry guys, I must have missed that post saying he hooked it up. Good to here! I have been looking at this thread build and thinking about how a small 6.5" subwoofer would sound ported in a "box" like this? Was thinking you could us some 10" or 12" PVC pipe and mount the subwoofer at the bottom of the end cap with the port on top of it. Stacked like a number 8. 

What do guys think? David is that maybe going to be added to your long list of things to make? ?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

vwguy383 said:


> Sorry guys, I must have missed that post saying he hooked it up. Good to here! I have been looking at this thread build and thinking about how a small 6.5" subwoofer would sound ported in a "box" like this? Was thinking you could us some 10" or 12" PVC pipe and mount the subwoofer at the bottom of the end cap with the port on top of it. Stacked like a number 8.
> 
> What do guys think? David is that maybe going to be added to your long list of things to make? ?


Damn it! The list just grew! Lol

Seriously, I have always wanted to, and often talked about doing something with some of those Sundown 6.5s...

I think your idea is great... Down firing with the port on top, and using the 12" diameter or even bigger to get the volume. Or use a 14+" and put 2 or 3 under there! 
Edit: they are 6.75" OD, so 3 would fit in a 14" diameter tube.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Installed and DONE!



















I didn't get much listening time in and no measurements yet, but it sounds really good and my buddy loves it!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

....


----------



## OldNewbie (Jan 12, 2019)

David - It looks GREAT! It looks like it belongs there. Nice lighting too!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

OldNewbie said:


> David - It looks GREAT! It looks like it belongs there. Nice lighting too!


Thanks!! I tried to match some of the elements of the car (stainless steel, gloss black, etc.) and it does look rather at home in its spot. 

The lighting is an RGB kit with a little remote that does a bunch of silly light shows. The amp and the sub are on the same strip...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Thanks!! I tried to match some of the elements of the car (stainless steel, gloss black, etc.) and it does look rather at home in its spot.  ....


You nailed it. It really does look like it belongs there.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> You nailed it. It really does look like it belongs there.


Thanks!

I used a *******, zip tie technique to secure it!  Drilled holes in the floor, put a screw in the back of each leg, made little brackets to hold the zip ties on the underside of the floor and pulled them tight over the screws. It's not going anywhere, but it's 30 seconds to pull the sub out if need be.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I used a *******, zip tie technique to secure it!  Drilled holes in the floor, put a screw in the back of each leg, made little brackets to hold the zip ties on the underside of the floor and pulled them tight over the screws. It's not going anywhere, but it's 30 seconds to pull the sub out if need be.


Very cool! I was wondering if it might roll over in a sharp/sudden turn. What a simple and elegant solution.


----------

